# how do I disable nmbd from starting with smbd?



## mrjayviper (Jun 11, 2022)

In Linux, these 2 services are distinct that I can autostart 1 without enabling both. If I enable only smbd, I can map shared folders in Windows. 

*How do I get the same results in FreeBSD?*

Thanks!

(only asking since I keep on getting "no network interfaces found" and it's something to do with nmbd.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 11, 2022)

have a look at the init script (probably /usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba).

if memory serves right, it's just `nmbd_enable="NO"`.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2022)

Zirias said:


> if memory serves right, it's just `nmbd_enable="NO"`.


Yep.

```
samba_server_enable="YES"
nmbd_enable="NO"
```


----------

